# has shipped VS has been shipped



## Akire72

Mentre la macchina #21 è stata già spedita e la # 22 è nell'ultima fase di montaggio e verrà spedita tra qualche settimana, ci stiamo ora dedicando all maccina #23.

While machine # 23 has already shipped and # 22 is in the final assembling phase, we are now looking after machine #23.

Il mio dubbio è:
has been shipped o has shipped?


----------



## Maurice le difficile

It has already been shipped


----------



## elfa

Akire72 said:


> Il mio dubbio è:
> has been shipped o has shipped?



Il primo: _has already been shipped._


----------



## Akire72

elfa said:


> Il primo: _has already been shipped._


 
Ma _has shipped è _sbagliato o è una questione di stile?

E se avessi voluto dire:

La macchina # 21 è già partita?


----------



## elfa

Akire72 said:


> Ma _has shipped è _sbagliato o è una questione di stile?
> 
> E se avessi voluto dire:
> 
> La macchina # 21 è già partita?



_Has shipped_ è sbagliato

_è gia partita_ = has already been dispatched


----------



## Akire72

Ma nella definizione di ship nel dizionario wr c'è anche una definizione che è usata tipo dispatch e dispatch spesso viene usato anche nella formula has dispatched:

Tipo mi viene in mente le e-mail che mi manda Amazon che mi dice:

Your order # 222222222 has dispatched. 

Qui potrei sostituirlo con shipped, giusto?


----------



## Maurice le difficile

Seems like the same mistake to me. Should be "has been dispatched". They don't mean the same, but serve the same purpose here. If I put something in the mailbox, I can say it has been shipped, but as far as I know, it's only dispatched (assigned to a driver) when it is en route.


----------



## Lazzini

Re: 





> Your order # 222222222 has dispatched.


.

In my view this is a non-standard usage that should be avoided.


----------



## Tonza

To me they both sound right (maybe "has shipped" is more common in AE?) As Akire mentioned, WR gives the example "the product will ship tomorrow". But there is a difference in style. I would probably say "Machine #23 has already been shipped..." in this situation because it is part of a full, detailed sentence and "has been shipped" sounds more formal. But in an Amazon-type email, which is brief and not personalized, I would expect to see "Your order has shipped."


----------



## Akire72

Lazzini said:


> Re: .
> 
> In my view this is a non-standard usage that should be avoided.


 
 OMG!!!! Ma come? Non ci possiamo neanche fidare dei madrelingua???


----------



## elfa

Sì anch'io ho ricevuto lo stesso email che ti dice 'has despatched' e mi è sempre sembrato sbagliato! Suppongo che sia una differenza AE/BE perchè nell'UK è più comune 'has been despatched'.

Quanto a 'shipped' forse questo ti aiuta. Comunque sulla stessa pagina di google vedo tantissimi esempi di 'has shipped', quindi immagino che sia come 'has despatched' una differenza AE/BE, anche se a me sembra del tutto sgrammaticata!


----------



## Maurice le difficile

Has shipped, and has dispatched are errors, without a doubt.


----------



## leorio

Ma scusate, "has been shipped" è un passivo e ha senso. "has shipped" sarebbe come dire "l'ordine ha spedito"....non suona molto bene in italiano. Se poi in AE si usi non vuole comunque dire che sia corretto. No?


----------



## elfa

leorio said:


> Ma scusate, "has been shipped" è un passivo e ha senso. "has shipped" sarebbe come dire "l'ordine ha spedito"?



Esatto!


----------



## Tonza

The strange thing is that in AE we rarely use the word dispatch/despatch in this sense at all (the only time I'd say it is talking about a taxi dispatcher that coordinates the drivers). It sounds extremely British to my ears. So I'm surprised that an email would use a British word in an American tense, unless it was perhaps an American trying to sound British but not being entirely successful.


----------



## elfa

Tonza said:


> The strange thing is that in AE we rarely use the word dispatch/despatch in this sense at all (the only time I'd say it is talking about a taxi dispatcher that coordinates the drivers). It sounds extremely British to my ears. So I'm surprised that an email would use a British word in an American tense, unless it was perhaps an American trying to sound British but not being entirely successful.



Tonza, I can confirm Akire's assertion that Amazon definitely send out this wording in their confirmation emails: _Your order has despatched_


----------



## Tonza

elfa said:


> Tonza, I can confirm Akire's assertion that Amazon definitely send out this wording in their confirmation emails: _Your order has despatched_


I know, that's my point...it's strange to me that they would use a "British" word in a way that sounds incorrect to British people. I looked back through my old emails and I can also confirm that for orders within the U.S., Amazon indeed writes: "Your order #123 has shipped".

As the only American in this conversation, I have to defend my dialect ... I have found the use of "ship" in this active sense in several English dictionaries, for example Merriam-Webster:

4 : to be sent for delivery <the order will ship soon>


----------



## Odysseus54

Expressions as "the order has shipped" are very common this side of the Pond.  

I checked on the MW, and it has "ship" as intransitive verb, meaning "to embark on a ship; to proceed by ship or other means under military orders; to be sent for delivery"

"Dispatch" , however, does not have a similar use, according to the MW.

Oops - Tonza beat me


----------



## Akire72

For your information, living in Italy I cannot purchase from US Amazon site, so I purchase at Amazon.co.uk. Could it be that they want to put on "British airs" by replacing shipped with dispatched?

@elfa: it acutally says d*i*spatched, not d*e*spatched (BE spelling) :-D


----------



## Tonza

Akire72 said:


> Could it be that they want to put on "British airs" by replacing shipped with dispatched?



That's what it seems like to me, since none of the Brits so far have considered the phrase acceptable English! They stopped just short of writing, "your order has dispatched, jolly good, cheerio!"


----------



## Odysseus54

Tonza said:


> That's what it seems like to me, since none of the Brits so far have considered the phrase acceptable English! They stopped just short of writing, "your order has dispatched, jolly good, cheerio!"




... old boy !!


----------



## Akire72

Ahahahah

But would you reckon that _has shipped_ is US acceptable? Or is it simply *completely* wrong?


----------



## Tonza

Akire72 said:


> But would you reckon that _has shipped_ is US acceptable? Or is it simply *completely* wrong?



Well, as you all know already, my vote is that "has shipped" is acceptable, correct and supported by several dictionaries.


----------



## tranquilspaces

LOL Tonza 

Just stopping by to add another American voice to this conversation, and confirm that Tonza is absolutely right - we are definitely dealing with a dialect issue here. 

"Has shipped" and "has been shipped" both sound 100% correct to me; and if someone told me that a packaged had been "dispatched" I would raise an eyebrow unless the person had a strong British accent...

xo
Shannon


----------



## Odysseus54

tranquilspaces said:


> and if someone told me that a packaged had been "dispatched" I would raise an eyebrow unless the person had a strong British accent...
> 
> xo
> Shannon



.. or unless they shot the bugger  - the package, I mean ..


----------



## tranquilspaces

Yes, Odysseus, exactly... are we dealing with a postal crime scene here or what???

Meanwhile, there are some other issues with the original sentence that I don't think anyone has addressed yet. 

I would translate it like this, bracing myself for the Brits to recoil in horror:

Machine #21 has already shipped; Machine #22 is in the final phase of production, scheduled to ship within a few weeks; and we are now working on Machine #23.

xo
Shannon


----------



## Akire72

Thanks Shannon (and all other US members for helping me shed some light on this topic). 

In my first post I apparently missed out a part of the sentence that I translated in fact as follows:

While press # 21 has already shipped and press # 22 is in the final assembling phase and will ship in few weeks, we are currently looking after the following machine # 23.
 
I know some words of the sentence look awkward (not to say awful), but I have to "stick to" some parts for the sake of a quiet life. (BTW, I'd never use look after for "occuparsi" speaking of a machine, but my chief likes it...)


----------



## tranquilspaces

Honestly, to me "looking after" sounds like you are the machine's nanny.... I would *never* say that. It makes no sense to me. And "final assembling phase" sounds like one of this terrible manuals from Asia. I would go with "final stages of assembly."

xo, S


----------



## Maurice le difficile

To me (with an American point of view), dispatched would mean that they have a fleet, and that they have sent it with a driver already, as opposed to just "shipped".


----------



## Odysseus54

Akire72 said:


> I know some words of the sentence look awkward (not to say awful), but I have to "stick to" some parts for the sake of a quiet life. (BTW, I'd never use look after for "occuparsi" speaking of a machine, but my chief likes it...)




"Occuparsi" is in this context just the usual euphemism for "lavorare" - in English I would say " we are still working on ..."


----------



## tranquilspaces

I definitely agree with Odysseus. Honestly, Akire, I think this is worth a little push-back to the boss. Can you show him or her this thread? "Taking care of" really does not work here...


----------



## Odysseus54

Maurice le difficile said:


> To me (with an American point of view), dispatched would mean that they have a fleet, and that they have sent it with a driver already, as opposed to just "shipped".



That's how you say that , eh ? 

Here I think that package would "be out for delivery" , although I would probably get the info from a "dispatcher".


----------



## tranquilspaces

We're really splitting hairs now (as is our custom here on WR.com - LOL) but....

I would say that a driver was dispatched. I would NOT say the package was dispatched, private fleet or no. 

Different in the UK, obviously...

xo
Shannon


----------



## Akire72

tranquilspaces said:


> I definitely agree with Odysseus. Honestly, Akire, I think this is worth a little push-back to the boss. Can you show him or her this thread? "Taking care of" really does not work here...


 
I gave it a try, Shannon. I edited the sentence correctly:

"While press # 21 has already shipped and press # 22 is in the final phase of assembly and will ship in few weeks, we are currently working on the following machine # 23"
 
Let's see how he reacts.


----------



## TimLA

Maurice le difficile said:


> Has shipped, and has dispatched are errors, without a doubt.


 
Really? Perhaps it's an error north of the US/Canada border, but south of the border, all of these are reasonable.

Your order has been shipped.
Your order has shipped.
Your order has already been shipped.
Your order is in the mail.
Your order has been picked up by the shipper.
and on an on.

I cannot comment on "dispatched" because it sounds a bit BE to me,
and I don't know the strict BE definition.


----------



## Maurice le difficile

I stand corrected (don't like the sound of it much, though)


----------



## Einstein

I've just seen this thread for the first time. I have no difficulty with either _ship_ or _dispatch_ but have always considered them to be transitive verbs which would have to be used in the passive (_has *been* shipped/dispatched/sent_). If you said to me _The order has shipped_, I'd ask _*What *has it shipped?_
So this piece of AE is new to me! I promise not to correct it if I see it again...

PS *Odysseus* and *Tonza*: if you want to sound British, avoid _cheerio_, _jolly good_ and _old boy_!


----------



## elfa

Einstein said:


> PS *Odysseus* and *Tonza*: if you want to sound British, avoid _cheerio_, _jolly good_ and _old boy_!



I'll say hurrah to that! (or does *that* sound too British?)


----------

